# LF aba aba knifefish



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

LF aba aba knifefish


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody .................................


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I will try and look one for you but it might be smaller around 6"+.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I will try and look one for you but it might be smaller around 6"+.


let me know


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Island Pets in Richmond had these in the store last Wednesday when i was there. Kind of cool with the fin going all along it's back instead of the underside like other Knife fish. Don't remember the cost.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw them today! TONS of em, but they're TINY! I think they were only a few dollars, i think cuz of the size!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I saw them today! TONS of em, but they're TINY! I think they were only a few dollars, i think cuz of the size!


ya there to small and i dont have a grow out tank since i bought my 180 man this sucks LOL


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

want one in the 7 our 12 inch range anybody ? come people some gotta know somebody


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking anybody see the guys in Richmond IPU


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody ? .......................................


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I'll be heading out to bestbuy to pick up a Air Conditioner when the wifey gets off work, IPU is just across the street, so if I do head out today, I'll let you know how many's left, price and size =)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

are you going the Richmond


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) By reading my location.. yes! HAHA! It's about 2 blocks away from my house~


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man................................


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they are $14.99 each if I can remember right.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I dunno if I missed it or not, but i don't think i saw any at all! Keep in mind, I wuz there for rougly 45 minutes tonight!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

yah i grab 1 a few days ago, theres only 2 left ( idontnoe about now ) they are very SMALL!!!! maybe 2inches! 2.5 the most! and they cost $14.99


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking whats were are they here aba aba aba


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i bet some of the batch that were @ IPU in burnaby are starting to get some size. its only a matter of time until you see one posted for sale.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

yes come on people


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

want one in the 7 our 12 inch range anybody ? come people some gotta know somebody


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

were are they


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Best to contact Mykiss to order them for you. If he does I will jump in to the order as I want to get some african snakeheads.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you want a 20" but expensive $250?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nope way to much if i had the money i would say yes


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to find a good size at cheaper price nowadays.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

yes for sure maybe if i set up i big tank her you will here from me


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would like a smaller one thou


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump anyone and price


----------

